# Problem with applications compiled (ports)



## tty3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello world

I compiled these ports:
- astro/stellarium
- games/viruskiller


```
> stellarium
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


```
> viruskiller
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

And examinated with gdb... Why occurred this...?


```
> gdb core stellarium.core 
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd"...core: No such file or directory.

Core was generated by `stellarium'.
Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
#0  0x0000000802764140 in ?? ()
(gdb)
```


```
> gdb core viruskiller.core 
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd"...core: No such file or directory.

Core was generated by `viruskiller'.
Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
#0  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
```

This succeed in i386 8.x and amd64 8.x and amd64 current (I'm using actually)

How to contribute with solution this errors?
I search a maintainer to stellarium and send email, but, this not answer me.

*System*


```
> uname -a
FreeBSD rocket.lan 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #0: Sun Sep 12 17:43:02 WEST 2010     tty3@rocket.lan:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ENDEAVOUR  amd64
```

Nvidia driver version: 

```
NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-256.44
```

Nvidia graphic card:

```
GeForce 8200
```

:stud


----------



## tty3 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Solved*

Found the solution searching in google

[CMD=""]env __GL_SINGLE_THREADED=1 Xprogram[/CMD]

Source


----------

